# Can't seem to get rid of fleas



## awooga (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi all a rather annoying problem regarding fleas. Last year when my cat got fleas I purchased some Frontline spot on and hey presto they went within a few days and didn't return until around 2 months ago. 

I used Frontline again like last time but there were still a few fleas about I then used Efipro and thought it had got rid of them but around 2 weeks later they appeared again. 

He's not like infested with them but still see the odd few either on him or jumping up on my arm/leg etc :001_huh: The treatments I have used just don't seem to be shifting them for good. Any ideas on anything else I could try?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

awooga said:


> Hi all a rather annoying problem regarding fleas. Last year when my cat got fleas I purchased some Frontline spot on and hey presto they went within a few days and didn't return until around 2 months ago.
> 
> I used Frontline again like last time but there were still a few fleas about I then used Efipro and thought it had got rid of them but around 2 weeks later they appeared again.
> 
> He's not like infested with them but still see the odd few either on him or jumping up on my arm/leg etc :001_huh: The treatments I have used just don't seem to be shifting them for good. Any ideas on anything else I could try?


Treating your cat is only part of the problem,you will have to treat the house to.Im not sure what the best products for this are ,I have indoor cats and touch wood have been very fortunate not to have a problem.I'm sure someone with more knowledge will be along soon.My guess is that from what i have heard on the forum,frontline is not tackling the problem like it used to so you may have to go for something else.Best advice I can give is to ask your vet and get something from them.Good luck.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Was this the Frontline Combi ( only available at vets or on prescription ) or the other spot on?

The reason I ask is that even though the Combi ones is slightly better there have been lots of reports of fleas developing immunity to both. So I'd try Advocate or Advantage. Ask your vet for a prescription and perhaps cheaper online depending on cost of script!

Also don't forget about the environment-there are far more fleas there than on the cat-you need a good product from the vets as well. Also frequent vacumming helps to reduce the numbers. Just remember to dispose of bag contents very quicky afterwards-otherwise they will be incubating away in there!


----------



## Beckyjr37 (Nov 27, 2010)

Flea eggs can lie dormant in your carpet and sort furnishings for years and then hatch out when the conditions are perfect for them - usually warm weather!

You will need to treat all your carpets, curtains, etc with a household flea spray or powder. When we had an infestation a couple of years ago I found the powder that you sprinkle on and then vacuum up worked well - I used it every couple of days and the fleas soon disappeared and have so far never returned!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

awooga said:


> Hi all a rather annoying problem regarding fleas. Last year when my cat got fleas I purchased some Frontline spot on and hey presto they went within a few days and didn't return until around 2 months ago.
> 
> I used Frontline again like last time but there were still a few fleas about I then used Efipro and thought it had got rid of them but around 2 weeks later they appeared again.
> 
> He's not like infested with them but still see the odd few either on him or jumping up on my arm/leg etc :001_huh: The treatments I have used just don't seem to be shifting them for good. Any ideas on anything else I could try?


The reason he is likely re-infested especially if they are jumping on you too, is likely they are in the environment, Fleas lay there eggs in the house, so even though he is protected for awhile when the efficiency starts to wear off then he is picking them up again. You need to do the whole hourse likely.
One that is really effective is Acclaim 2000. You did used to be able to get it in Boots. Otherwise vets or on line Vet-Medic - the same medicines as your vet at consistently low prices. is one place although there are others. There are different types of environmental flea sprays, but when I had a cat thats the one I used and found it ace.


----------



## awooga (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone Ill have a look for some treatment for the home. 

Ive heard about Advantage for the cat and heard its good and looked online do I just ask the vet for a prescripton? (obv dependant on what they charge me).


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

awooga said:


> Thanks everyone Ill have a look for some treatment for the home.
> 
> Ive heard about Advantage for the cat and heard its good and looked online do I just ask the vet for a prescripton? (obv dependant on what they charge me).


Not sure about the cost of prescription.It may not be worth the hassle to save a pound or two but it may me a lot cheaper on line + cost of prescription,only way as you say is to ask.Good luck ,hope you get the problem sorted.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

awooga said:


> Thanks everyone Ill have a look for some treatment for the home.
> 
> Ive heard about Advantage for the cat and heard its good and looked online do I just ask the vet for a prescripton? (obv dependant on what they charge me).


The On line place I get mine Advantage 40 small dog/cat/rabbit is £11.31 for 4 pipettes, Advantage 80 Large cat/rabbit for 4 pipettes is £11.79 post free, although it is prescription, so you will need to ask the cost for a prescription from your vet, and see if that and the cost for the advantage saves you anything and if the savings worth it, to just buying it from your vet. Post is free by the way, unless you want 1st class and you just pay the extra. Prices above are from same place as I gave you in the acclaim 2000 previous post.


----------



## SocknTilly (Jul 5, 2011)

Our vets have a flea jab, which lasts for 6 months. It makes the fleas infertile so they can't breed, they just die naturally without leaving behind a legacy of thousands of babies. 
I'd also suggest a good flea spray for the house, and it'll have to be the whole house that is treated. Again get this from the vet as nothing from a store will be as strong and effective.

We had this problem about 4 years ago. Took us a while to rid them from the house, but touch wood, we've been clear since.

Good luck :thumbup1:


----------



## AnimatedApe (Oct 18, 2010)

Get Advocate from your vet.
Honestly, you will be amazed at how effective it is. 

I apply to both our cats alternately every month to save costs. When I went away at Easter, my friend took in our older cat for a few days. She'd been battling a flea problem with her cat, but after a few days of our cat in her house, the fleas had been killed.

Advocate will kill fleas where ever the cat goes, and it also kills the larvae as well as doing some worming and other things.

Of course hoovering everyday for a few weeks will help as well.


----------

